

Ask HN: Do you use affiliate marketing to market your SaaS product? - jjets718

Hi, everyone. I&#x27;m curious to hear if you use affiliate marketing to help market your SaaS product, and if so, how successful your affiliate marketing efforts have been in driving customers and revenue to your product. If you don&#x27;t use affiliate marketing to help market your SaaS product, I&#x27;d be curious to hear why you do not use it. Thanks!
======
dangrossman
Yes, just the standard "affiliate program" link in the footer of the site, and
one in the footer of the app for existing customers --
[https://www.improvely.com/affiliates](https://www.improvely.com/affiliates)

ShareASale manages all the details (tracking referrals, cutting checks, filing
1099s at the end of the year) for a share of the commission.

Recruiting affiliates who will make an effort to promote the product is the
hard part. They don't just show up. It's like any other kind of business
development work -- you have to find the people it makes sense to partner
with, convince them it's worthwhile, and provide the resources needed to make
the partnership successful.

~~~
jjets718
Thanks for your response, Dan! I really appreciate it. It's interesting that
finding high-quality affiliates is the hard part.

